# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  يا اهل الحصن دلوني

## حسان القضاة

مساء الخير .. كيفكم يا جماعه .. اشتقتلكم واشتقت للمنتدى ... بتمنى نعرف اخباركم جميعا
ما رح اذكر اسماء حتى ما يعتب حد ( لو حد شاف هالموضوع اصلا ) صاير منتدانا مدينه اشباح
الكل بشتاق للمنتدى وبدخل كزائر بتمنى اليوم نشوف اسمائكم وتطمنونا عنكم

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

أهلاُ بقبطان سفينة الحقيقة تمتد أشرعتها أعلى سماء...
أهلا بك حسان...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وحشني سواليفك بش مهندس حسان

----------


## (dodo)

يا هلا والله احنا موجودين بس انت مو موجود وعنجد من قلة ما الاعضاء بيدخلو صارح مدينة اشباح 
يعني لو تكون موجود بالمنتدى انت والاعضاء هيك الكل بيتشجع وبيدخل عالمنتدى

----------


## shams spring

*مـســا الورد والريحان والنرجس 
يا هلا بحسان 
الحمد لله امورنا تمام 
بس انت كيفك ؟؟ 
وكيف الاعضاء والله زمان عن جمعاتنا الحلوة ..!! *

----------


## shams spring

*المنتــدى بحزن سامعيته بغني مع فيروز ... 


*

----------


## &روان&

*مسا الخيرات والوردات لكل الاعضاء الغائب منهم والحاضر
اهلين حسان  واحنا كمان مشتاقين للمنتدى بس الفترة الاخيرة  بطل حدا يدخل على المنتدى 
وبطل في تفاعل من الاعضاء بتمنى يرجع متل ما كان*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*عنجد اشتقتلكو ايها الشعب .. 

شو اخباراتكو حسان .. و قلعتي .. شموسه ودعاء وروان ..*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> *عنجد اشتقتلكو ايها الشعب .. 
> 
> شو اخباراتكو حسان .. و قلعتي .. شموسه ودعاء وروان ..*


*الحمد لله بخير وأنت... مساؤكم شتاء*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> أهلاُ بقبطان سفينة الحقيقة تمتد أشرعتها أعلى سماء...
> أهلا بك حسان...


اهلا بالقلعه وشموخها ..اهلا بهيبه الغموض ... كيف حالك صديقي

----------


## حسان القضاة

> وحشني سواليفك بش مهندس حسان


اهلا بالديجي 
كيفك باشا وانا مشتاقلك بتمنى انك بخير

----------


## حسان القضاة

> يا هلا والله احنا موجودين بس انت مو موجود وعنجد من قلة ما الاعضاء بيدخلو صارح مدينة اشباح 
> يعني لو تكون موجود بالمنتدى انت والاعضاء هيك الكل بيتشجع وبيدخل عالمنتدى



مؤلم منظر الحصن هذه الايام .. اختفت الضحكات من بيت حيطانه .. غرفه فارغه من ساكنيه انا اول المقصرين والغائبين ...
كل الشكر على وجودك المميز دودو .. اتمنى ان يعود للحصن سكانه وانا اولهم ... تبا للايام تسرقنا من اغلى الامور علينا .. الاماكن التي نرتاح فيها ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *مـســا الورد والريحان والنرجس 
> يا هلا بحسان 
> الحمد لله امورنا تمام 
> بس انت كيفك ؟؟ 
> وكيف الاعضاء والله زمان عن جمعاتنا الحلوة ..!! *


اهلا shams spring دوم يا رب بخير 
اخباري تمام الحمدلله .. من الشغل للبيت  :SnipeR (73): 
والله زمان عن الجمعات الحلوه بالحصن 
اشتقت للكل 
 والله اغلب الاعضاء ما بعرف اخبارهم
حتى محمود ومها   :Eh S(2): 
نورت الموضوع

----------


## &روان&

اين انتم ايها الاعضاء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هلا حسان يسعد صبااااااااااااحك يا رب ، طمني عنك يا غالي؟ والجميع طمنوني عنكم ♥
حسان المنتدى بعمره ما رح يكون مدينة اشباح ان شاء الله ، اعتبرنا نايمين ورح نصحى اعتبرنا طالعين مشوار ورح نرجع ، اعتبرني رايح اشتريلك كيس شيبس ليز من ابو الليرة و30 وراجع خخخخخخ :P حسان انا بالنسبة الي كنت بمصر صارلي اكمن شهر وهيك ما بعرف ما كنت قادر اشارك زي الناس ، المهم انت طمني عن شغلك وامورك؟ كل الحب والاشواق الك يا غالي*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كمان صار عمري بالثلاثينات  ختيريت انا *

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اهلا وسهلا حسان
بالفعل المنتدى صاير شبيه بمدينة الاشباح
بس الا ما يرجعو يلتمو الاعضاء
*

----------

